# GEICO Dumped Me!!!!...but it's O.K.!



## Guest

EDIT: This was a post to simply celebrate the fact that Uber & Metromile's new partnership is a huge blessing! My honesty with GECO was "rewarded" with a dropped policy. I never lied to my ins. I've been driving since October 2014. My new car purchase was the trigger. No, I'm not stupid, I realize not every accident/claim situation is going to turn out in my (or your) favor. We are drivers.....it's risky...grow a pair. Stay safe. Stay off the phone while driving. Get good sleep. Eat right. Buffalo's belong on the prairie...not on forums.

Soooo, GEICO sent me a a curt little note letting me know they dropped my ENTIRE policy (3 vehicles) because I use one car for Uber. So, a little digging around Uber and I found out that the rideshare platform has struck yet ANOTHER victory against big business...namely the insurance companies who were pressuring us to obtain commercial insurance (even though Uber covers us with $1MIL in coverage when we have our app on!!!!) Soooo, a new company emerges from the start-up capitol of the world, S.F.! Meet Metromile, the only insurance where you pay for ONLY the miles you drive!!!! They are an official partner with Uber! So, ya, THAT,....in yo face GEICO! I now have full coverage on two cars, commercial level coverage on the car I drive for Uber and it's all costing me $50 less per month!


----------



## elelegido

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Soooo, GEICO sent me a a curt little note letting me know they dropped my ENTIRE policy (3 vehicles) because I use one car for Uber. So, a little digging around Uber and I found out that the rideshare platform has struck yet ANOTHER victory against big business...namely the insurance companies who were pressuring us to obtain commercial insurance (even though Uber covers us with $1MIL in coverage when we have our app on!!!!) Soooo, a new company emerges from the start-up capitol of the world, S.F.! Meet Metromile, the only insurance where you pay for ONLY the miles you drive!!!! They are an official partner with Uber! So, ya, THAT,....in yo face GEICO! I now have full coverage on two cars, commercial level coverage on the car I drive for Uber and it's all costing me $50 less per month!


I got quoted $40/month base + 5.6c per mile. Full time, that'd cost me $100 more than GEICO. What base and rate per mile did you get from MM?


----------



## Guest

2012 Equinox (my Uber car) $29.00/mo + $0.043 per mile, 2007 Kia Spectra $31/mo + $0.046/mile, 2004 Expeidition $16/mo + $.024/mile


----------



## Guest

Don't forget, MM deducts (does NOT charge you for) your miles you drive while on a ride. From the point of request until you drop off. So, you will only pay MM for miles you drive on personal time...or cruising for passengers...which is not recommended.


----------



## Tx rides

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Soooo, GEICO sent me a a curt little note letting me know they dropped my ENTIRE policy (3 vehicles) because I use one car for Uber. So, a little digging around Uber and I found out that the rideshare platform has struck yet ANOTHER victory against big business...namely the insurance companies who were pressuring us to obtain commercial insurance (even though Uber covers us with $1MIL in coverage when we have our app on!!!!) Soooo, a new company emerges from the start-up capitol of the world, S.F.! Meet Metromile, the only insurance where you pay for ONLY the miles you drive!!!! They are an official partner with Uber! So, ya, THAT,....in yo face GEICO! I now have full coverage on two cars, commercial level coverage on the car I drive for Uber and it's all costing me $50 less per month!


Uber does not cover $1 mil when app is on, only during "trip" period, right?


----------



## Guest

Mostly Correct. From what I understand, this is the scenerio: App off = Your insurance, with App On, waiting for a request = $50K Injury with $100K Injury total, $25K Property......with App On, trip accepted to/thru completion = $1mil 3rd party liability, $1mil UI/UM, Contingent comp & collision with $1k deductible. I haven't posted enough for this site to allow a link, but if you go to blog uber and search: ride sharing insurance, you'll see a nice article from Uber.

So, after you work a day/night with uber, MM calculates the miles you were on your app and deducts them from your billable miles. Easy Peezy! They obtain those miles from the Uber Partner platform at the end of every shift. You will NOT be charged per mile for the miles you drive from acceptance to drop off.


----------



## cybertec69

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Soooo, GEICO sent me a a curt little note letting me know they dropped my ENTIRE policy (3 vehicles) because I use one car for Uber. So, a little digging around Uber and I found out that the rideshare platform has struck yet ANOTHER victory against big business...namely the insurance companies who were pressuring us to obtain commercial insurance (even though Uber covers us with $1MIL in coverage when we have our app on!!!!) Soooo, a new company emerges from the start-up capitol of the world, S.F.! Meet Metromile, the only insurance where you pay for ONLY the miles you drive!!!! They are an official partner with Uber! So, ya, THAT,....in yo face GEICO! I now have full coverage on two cars, commercial level coverage on the car I drive for Uber and it's all costing me $50 less per month!


So in other words, your insurance carrier caught you using your car for "conducting a transportation business" not what it was intended for "insured for, which was personal use, that is what you told your insurance company, correct me if I am wrong", and you are mad at Geico, yea, LOL.


----------



## Guest

cybertec69 said:


> So in other words, your insurance carrier caught you using your car for "conducting a transportation business" not what it was intended for "insured for, which was personal use, that is what you told your insurance company, correct me if I am wrong", and you are mad at Geico, yea, LOL.


You assume too much Buddy....i just bought the car and told them up front that I drove for Uber. Thank you very much for the vote of confidence. I think we're done here. You have been corrected.....Oh, BTDubs....they never even covered my new car. It took them a grand total of two weeks to drop my entire policy. Ran like a bunch of little girls, even though Uber covers their asses for half the liability! Idiots, I tell ya!


----------



## why uber why

What do you think about the fact that when you have pax only uber insurance is in effect . If an accident occurs wouldnt they just say go to your primary insurance provider and than it would be back n forth with insurance and the $1000 deductible if uber helps .Other than the fact you wont have an insurance company that doesn't know about your current position it seems like you would still be left high and dry if an accident occurs while you have pax . Maybe you can tell me something to reassure me its worthwhile for something other than a possibly cheaper monthly payment and no hiding the truth from your insurers.


----------



## Guest

why uber why said:


> What do you think about the fact that when you have pax only uber insurance is in effect . If an accident occurs wouldnt they just say go to your primary insurance provider and than it would be back n forth with insurance and the $1000 deductible if uber helps .Other than the fact you wont have an insurance company that doesn't know about your current position it seems like you would still be left high and dry if an accident occurs while you have pax . Maybe you can tell me something to reassure me its worthwhile for something other than a possibly cheaper monthly payment and no hiding the truth from your insurers.


I don't "see" a question in your post. Maybe re-phrase as well as read the whole thread....WAY too many double negatives for me to even guess at what you are trying to communicate here. Sorry, dude.


----------



## chi1cabby

Bonnaroo5 said:


> even though Uber covers us with $1MIL in coverage when we have our app on!!!!)


Wrong.


Bonnaroo5 said:


> App On, waiting for a request = $50K Injury with $100K Injury total, $25K Property


Right.
But it's Contingent coverage, secondary to your personal car insurance. That's the Gap Insurance coverage catch 22. And that's the reason Geico cancelled your policies.
In CA, this coverage will have to be primary starting July 1, 2015


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You personally have no medical coverage. It is for the pax only. You have a $1000 deductible but you cannot pay monthly to reduce that. It's a much better deal but it is not full coverage for you personally when you are "Matched".


----------



## Guest

chi1cabby said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Right.
> But it's Contingent coverage, secondary to your personal car insurance. That's the Gap Insurance coverage catch 22. And that's the reason Geico cancelled your policies.
> In CA, this coverage will have to be primary starting July 1, 2015


The reason GEICO cancelled my policy is because they are trying to play catch up. Their CEO just announced last month that he "wants to work with Uber". This is just BS politics. What they "want" is legislation....LOTS of legislation. MM is doing for us more than any other Big Ins Co will. And nobody had to force Uber into giving us Gap ins in the first place. Big Ins can kiss my white hinnie.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Could you add where you drive and what platform you drive on in your profile? Thanks


----------



## why uber why

What im asking us did they insure that someone would actually help you if theres an accident with pax .To pay for the car damages atleast. Seems like no matter witch route you take you're screwed if your in an accident with pax and only have uber to possibly help and still be stuck with a $1000 deductible to deal with . BIG QUESTION ARE YOU STILL OUT OF LUCK IF THERE IS AN ACCIDENT WHILE YOU HAVE PAX ?


----------



## chi1cabby

Bonnaroo5 said:


> And nobody had to force Uber into giving us Gap ins in the first place.


Really?
You must not be familiar with the Gap Insurance battle that was waged over the last year.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-bye-bye-to-uberx-in-california.2132/

It has finally led to this agreement between Insurers and TNCs
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-insurance-aligned.16465/


----------



## Guest

"What-if, what-if, what-if...." These are ALL very valid concerns. But at the end of the day....who in Hades is going to assume ALL risks, ALL of the time, for ALL scenarios???? Nobody. And there-in lies the beauty of personal responsibility. If you have the balls for it, that is. Risk is risk. Bottom line. We can work with the companies who want our business, sign-off on the ones who don't and sue the shee-ought outa the dork who hit us... But in the end, the only way for any of us to truly be safe is to never leave our couches....not look to the Govt to fix the catches.....Both private businesses here (Uber & MM) are doing above and beyond what any legislation is asking ( and not even asking for at this point) because they want to stay competitive....but, Yay Us! Now Big Brother is going to "fix" everything that was not wrong! Yippee Skippee!


----------



## why uber why

I guess Sacto Burbs verified what i was thinking . No matter what you are stiil never fully covered and thats what bothers me .Better deal yes , solution not quite. But im probably going to sign up soon .


----------



## Uber-Doober

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Don't forget, MM deducts (does NOT charge you for) your miles you drive while on a ride. From the point of request until you drop off. So, you will only pay MM for miles you drive on personal time...or cruising for passengers...which is not recommended.


^^^
Yeah, I was on their site a while back and from what I could deduce, you're charged for the type of car that you drive and also your locality. 
I don't know if I could get with MM if I don't drive my car for passenger use.... I'm with a limo company, but it sure would come out in my favor because my mileage is so damned low for personal driving.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

We are not all trolls, or at least not all the time. 

You also get people with experience with accidents. I just had one, and am reporting on its progress. Hype and reality, we will see if they match. Stay on board. And welcome. Thanks for the post.

The credit for the gap insurance does not go to Uber but to the California Public Utilities Commission who fought Uber on our behalf and forced them to provide this.

Praise be to the government regulators who did not think drivers should be hung out to dry.


----------



## why uber why

Yeah risks are one thing we all deal with,thats obvious . Its not unreasonable to want some full coverage . Had a valuable car totaled before and it was all paid for because i have a reputable insurane company and full coverage . You make it sound like i dont leave my house because im scared of the insurance boogie man but really im just trying to find a better safer way to go about my day . I have taken many a risks already in life , not like its gonna benefit to keep taking them. Those" what if's "are common occurences that can have a serious effect ,not like im saying what if i stick my finger in the electric socket or what if this girl doesnt like my questions.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, I was on their site a while back and from what I could deduce, you're charged for the type of car that you drive and also your locality.
> I don't know if I could get with MM if I don't drive my car for passenger use.... I'm with a limo company, but it sure would come out in my favor because my mileage is so damned low for personal driving.


From what I read on their site you can save money with them if you drive under 7500 miles per year, with no mention of using the car for rideshare, livery, etc. They may not offer the higher limits other companies do.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What if you're driving to a passenger with nobody in front of you and somebody cuts into the bike lane and hit you when you make the right turn ?

Nothing is a what-if to me now. It is reality.


----------



## frndthDuvel

elelegido said:


> I got quoted $40/month base + 5.6c per mile. Full time, that'd cost me $100 more than GEICO. What base and rate per mile did you get from MM?


My base rate here in SD is 32.86 4.3 cents a mile. OF course I would think even at 100 dollars above Geico the peace of mind would be worth it. Glad to see folks in the states where MM is offered are stepping up. Better for everybody the more drivers that sign up.


Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, I was on their site a while back and from what I could deduce, you're charged for the type of car that you drive and also your locality.
> I don't know if I could get with MM if I don't drive my car for passenger use.... I'm with a limo company, but it sure would come out in my favor because my mileage is so damned low for personal driving.


MM is not in Nevada yet. But if you go to their site they ask if you want to be on an interest list.


----------



## chi1cabby

Bonnaroo5 said:


> The reason GEICO cancelled my policy is because they are trying to play catch up. Their CEO just announced last month that he "wants to work with Uber". This is just BS politics.


I think it's bad business for Geico to cancel policies of CA UberX Drivers at this late date. Geico's already applied with CA Dept of Insurance for permission to offer Hybrid policies. And it's already offering em in Virginia, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Guest

chi1cabby said:


> I think it's bad business for Geico to cancel policies of CA UberX Drivers at this late date. Geico's already applied with CA Dept of Insurance for permission to offer Hybrid policies. And it's already offering em in Virginia, if I recall correctly.


TOTALLY Agree! Bad form, GEICO!


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> What if you're driving to a passenger with nobody in front of you and somebody cuts into the bike lane and hit you when you make the right turn ?
> 
> Nothing is a what-if to me now. It is reality.


Understood. You got balls being out there. I'll be sending up good vibes that you get everything owed to you and worked out! Keep us posted.


----------



## elelegido

frndthDuvel said:


> My base rate here in SD is 32.86 4.3 cents a mile. OF course I would think even at 100 dollars above Geico the peace of mind would be worth it. Glad to see folks in the states where MM is offered are stepping up. Better for everybody the more drivers that sign up.
> 
> MM is not in Nevada yet. But if you go to their site they ask if you wanttot be on an interest list.


I did a quote for SD too. Car value is currently around $21,000, $500 deductible, me - 25 year driving history, no accidents, no tickets. And the quote is $40 + 5.6c/mile. It would go down to 2c/mile if I drove an old crapheap without full coverage though, according to their website.


----------



## why uber why

If you dont mind sharing how did they find out you were driving for uber? Sorry if this is too personal of a [email protected]


----------



## frndthDuvel

why uber why said:


> If you dont mind sharing how did they find out you were driving for uber? Sorry if this is too personal of a [email protected]


I had Geico before switching to MM 3 weeks ago. My Geico was up for renewal in April. Along with that notice they sent a Policy Change Notice specifically spelling out lack of coverage for TNC. It sounds like other companies are starting to do that. One thing to plead ignorance prior to that notice, no way after.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Looks to me like there may be some misunderstanding about the coverage Uber provides while paying passengers are on board. From what I have read on the forum, the passengers are covered for bodily injury, but the driver is not. Nor is the vehicle, unless there is a private policy with $50k collision coverage in effect, and if that insurer denies the claim, only then will Uber insurance kick in, with a $1000.00 deductible. Seems like Metro Mile would deny coverage based on the pax on board issue, leaving the driver high and dry.


----------



## Guest

why uber why said:


> Yeah risks are one thing we all deal with,thats obvious . Its not unreasonable to want some full coverage . Had a valuable car totaled before and it was all paid for because i have a reputable insurane company and full coverage . You make it sound like i dont leave my house because im scared of the insurance boogie man but really im just trying to find a better safer way to go about my day . I have taken many a risks already in life , not like its gonna benefit to keep taking them. Those" what if's "are common occurences that can have a serious effect ,not like im saying what if i stick my finger in the electric socket or what if this girl doesnt like my questions.


Great! You gotta roll with what works, man!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Understood. You got balls being out there. I'll be sending up good vibes that you get everything owed to you and worked out! Keep us posted.


Wait. You're not driving yet?


----------



## Guest

why uber why said:


> If you dont mind sharing how did they find out you were driving for uber? Sorry if this is too personal of a [email protected]


I told them when new car added to policy.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Once your matched with a passenger then Metromile insurance is not in effect, period


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Soooo, GEICO sent me a a curt little note letting me know they dropped my ENTIRE policy (3 vehicles) because I use one car for Uber. So, a little digging around Uber and I found out that the rideshare platform has struck yet ANOTHER victory against big business...namely the insurance companies who were pressuring us to obtain commercial insurance (even though Uber covers us with $1MIL in coverage when we have our app on!!!!) Soooo, a new company emerges from the start-up capitol of the world, S.F.! Meet Metromile, the only insurance where you pay for ONLY the miles you drive!!!! They are an official partner with Uber! So, ya, THAT,....in yo face GEICO! I now have full coverage on two cars, commercial level coverage on the car I drive for Uber and it's all costing me $50 less per month!


POST # 1 /Bonnaroo5 :unBelieving
Bison Reads
Newest Members Profile Page to find:
"Same Day Enrollment & GTFO!" HAH!

Don'cha wish Selected Others felt the
Same Way?

Bison Abides!


----------



## why uber why

Bonnaroo5 thanks .


----------



## observer

Just wanted to point out that MMs rates are only good for 6 months after which they reevaluate the rates. 

Uber drivers need to be more careful because it seems to me there have been LOTS of U/L accidents. Seems like at least one weekly accident is being reported On the forum.Who knows how many accidents are fraudulently reported as personal accidents. It seems to me it's a high ratio of accidents to "part time drivers".

You WILL NOT be able to hide your TNC activity here. True numbers will start to be accounted for, causing rates to be accordingly adjusted in the future.

Does insurance or Uber cover driver if sued personally by a pax? 

There is a reason commercial insurance is high.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Just wanted to point out that MMs rates are only good for 6 months after which they reevaluate the rates.
> 
> Uber drivers need to be more careful because it seems to me there have been LOTS of U/L accidents. Seems like at least one weekly accident is being reported On the forum.Who knows how many accidents are fraudulently reported as personal accidents. It seems to me it's a high ratio of accidents to "part time drivers".
> 
> You WILL NOT be able to hide your TNC activity here. True numbers will start to be accounted for, causing rates to be accordingly adjusted in the future.
> 
> Does insurance or Uber cover driver if sued personally by a pax?
> 
> There is a reason commercial insurance is high.


Remember insurance companies spread risk over millions of customers. Even if MM insured every single Uber driver (160K) in the US it may not recieve enough in premiums to pay out costs and be forced to increase rates to its customers.


----------



## Guest

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /Bonnaroo5 :unBelieving
> Bison Reads
> Newest Members Profile Page to find:
> "Same Day Enrollment & GTFO!" HAH!
> 
> Don'cha wish Selected Others felt the
> Same Way?
> 
> Bison Abides!


Casuale Haberdasher
Don't be anatomy, Dude.


----------



## lu181

observer said:


> Remember insurance companies spread risk over millions of customers. Even if MM insured every single Uber driver (160K) in the US it may not recieve enough in premiums to pay out costs and be forced to increase rates to its customers.


Hey hey hey reminder there will be 1 million female drivers soon!!


----------



## UberOnSD

cybertec69 said:


> So in other words, your insurance carrier caught you using your car for "conducting a transportation business" not what it was intended for "insured for, which was personal use, that is what you told your insurance company, correct me if I am wrong", and you are mad at Geico, yea, LOL.


I get the feeling he is LAUGHING at Geico actually.


----------



## Bart McCoy

chi1cabby said:


> I think it's bad business for Geico to cancel policies of CA UberX Drivers at this late date. Geico's already applied with CA Dept of Insurance for permission to offer Hybrid policies. And it's already offering em in Virginia, if I recall correctly.


I'm in Maryland, and I have Geico's hybrid Uber-acceptable policy

pretty ironic for the same company to cancel you for driving for Uber, but also encouraging you to get Uber insurance with them in a couple states


----------



## UberOnSD

observer said:


> Remember insurance companies spread risk over millions of customers. Even if MM insured every single Uber driver (160K) in the US it may not recieve enough in premiums to pay out costs and be forced to increase rates to its customers.


We can thank rotten crooked lawyers for that, with their exorbitant claims. Still, insurance companies have diverse sources of income. We will see what shakes out.


----------



## observer

lu181 said:


> Hey hey hey reminder there will be 1 million female drivers soon!!


Is that a threat?


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Is that a threat?


;-)


----------



## Huberis

Bonnaroo5 said:


> You assume too much Buddy....i just bought the car and told them up front that I drove for Uber. Thank you very much for the vote of confidence. I think we're done here. You have been corrected.....Oh, BTDubs....they never even covered my new car. It took them a grand total of two weeks to drop my entire policy. Ran like a bunch of little girls, even though Uber covers their asses for half the liability! Idiots, I tell ya!


Uber's insurance coverage through James River, even when you have a pax onboard is not primary. Uber routinely tells their new drivers not to mention driving for UBER...... James river will do just that themselves if you are in an at fault with pax. You will still be expected to make the first claim. That is how it is written in PA at least.


----------



## UberOnSD

observer said:


> Is that a threat?


Any babes plan on driving?


----------



## Guest

Seriuosly guys? Feeling a little too little that you gotta throw in a little gender war?


----------



## lu181

observer said:


> Is that a threat?


Notsure what could be misconstrued as a threat but no. Sarcastic take on u.n. Women announcement that was quickly cancelled by u.n women


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> Just wanted to point out that MMs rates are only good for 6 months after which they reevaluate the rates.


Better to worry about that in 6 months, than worrying like most of us have the last 6 for the next 6 too. YMMV


----------



## observer

lu181 said:


> Notsure what could be misconstrued as a threat but no. Sarcastic take on u.n. Women announcement that was quickly cancelled by u.n women


I lnow, I was just kidding.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Better to worry about that in 6 months, than worrying like most of us have the last 6 for the next 6 too. YMMV


Yepp, very true, It is better than driving with the risk of getting canceled in an accident.

I'm seriously considering MM for my personal car since I don' t drive very much, I just wonder if my rates will go up to offset losses of Uber drivers.


----------



## observer

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Seriuosly guys? Feeling a little too little that you gotta throw in a little gender war?


Just kidddddddddding


----------



## Guest

observer said:


> Just kidddddddddding


Just keepin it real! ;-)


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Better to worry about that in 6 months, than worrying like most of us have the last 6 for the next 6 too. YMMV


I just ran my info through MMs calculator. Funny thing is they quote you depending on which zip code you live in. This was outlawed in CA by prop 103 back in 1988.

First quote was 26.40 monthly plus 2.8 cents per mile. Second quote was 28.20 monthly plus 3.2 cents per mile.


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> I just ran my info through MMs calculator. Funny thing is they quote you depending on which zip code you live in. This was outlawed in CA by prop 103 back in 1988.
> 
> First quote was 26.40 monthly plus 2.8 cents per mile. Second quote was 28.20 monthly plus 3.2 cents per mile.


Was that for their MAX coverage and 500 deductible? If so that is the best one I have seen.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Was that for their MAX coverage and 500 deductible? If so that is the best one I have seen.


No, it was for minimum CA liability personal insurance. I was just curious if it changed by ZIP code. Which legally it should be the same.

Insurance is supposed to be based on your driving record not on where you live.


----------



## Uber-Doober

frndthDuvel said:


> My base rate here in SD is 32.86 4.3 cents a mile. OF course I would think even at 100 dollars above Geico the peace of mind would be worth it. Glad to see folks in the states where MM is offered are stepping up. Better for everybody the more drivers that sign up.
> 
> MM is not in Nevada yet. But if you go to their site they ask if you want to be on an interest list.


^^^
Yup, saw that and I got on the list when I was first on their site. 
Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Bonnaroo5 said:


> "What-if, what-if, what-if...." These are ALL very valid concerns. But at the end of the day....who in Hades is going to assume ALL risks, ALL of the time, for ALL scenarios???? Nobody. And there-in lies the beauty of personal responsibility. If you have the balls for it, that is. Risk is risk. Bottom line. We can work with the companies who want our business, sign-off on the ones who don't and sue the shee-ought outa the dork who hit us... But in the end, the only way for any of us to truly be safe is to never leave our couches....not look to the Govt to fix the catches.....Both private businesses here (Uber & MM) are doing above and beyond what any legislation is asking ( and not even asking for at this point) because they want to stay competitive....but, Yay Us! Now Big Brother is going to "fix" everything that was not wrong! Yippee Skippee!


Gee then if you feel that way why even bother with insurance at all!? Just get some balls, right?


----------



## The Kid

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Seriuosly guys? Feeling a little too little that you gotta throw in a little gender war?


She played the tiny penis card!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Casuale Haberdasher
> Don't be anatomy, Dude.


POST # 40 /Bonnaroo5 :By way of Res-
ponse Bison
Reminds Female SanFranciscan that
you Resembled Anatomy when Your
ProfileServiceMark indicated Retreat
from UPNF, within hours of joining,
due to "...too many Trolls." It is on that
basis that I Posted dismissively.

In the Interim Hours you've Morphed
into "Take Responsibility" Woman a
potential Force of Continuity? We'll see.

I NOW NOTICE THAT SHAPE-SHIFTING
YET AGAIN, you've slipped in a Gratui-
tous Anti-Bisonism in your Convenient
Edit of Thread Introduction. Your incorr-
ect Classification of "Buffalo" and snar-
ky "...belongs on the Prairie", is as absurd
as Telling Mark Twain to stick with River
Boat Captaining, no Novels or Newspapers
for you!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

The Kid said:


> She played the tiny penis card!


POST # 61 /The Kid : B-B-B-BOOYAH!
Blown-Away
Bison applauds this going Coast to Coast
for a Deserving Zinger. Thanks for break-
ing the Tension in an Unexpected Way!

BTW: Kudos on the 153% Approval
Rating: You just demonstrated why.
Of course being Human helps.
Humans are Hysterical!


----------



## Guest

Is MM avail in Florida? Great information.. Thanks!


----------



## ShooUber

Lizamtampa said:


> Is MM avail in Florida? Great information.. Thanks!


This is what we got emailed in California;

https://www.metromile.com/uber?utm_source=external&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=uber-announcement


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs said:


> Once your matched with a passenger then Metromile insurance is not in effect, period


No shit? They wont cover you, nor will they drop you for driving for UBER? That should keep the costs down for MM I suppose. That is surprising to hear for he reason that the infamous gap seems to be as wide as ever. Does that mean a driver doesn't need to first make a claim with MM if they were paired with a passenger? They would simply go straight to UBER's coverage.

Does UBER effectively own Metro Mile? The name of MM's parent company seemed rather familiar.


----------



## observer

Huberis said:


> No shit? They wont cover you, nor will they drop you for driving for UBER? That should keep the costs down for MM I suppose. That is surprising to hear for he reason that the infamous gap seems to be as wide as ever. Does that mean a driver doesn't need to first make a claim with MM if they were paired with a passenger? They would simply go straight to UBER's coverage.
> 
> Does UBER effectively own Metro Mile? The name of MM's parent company seemed rather familiar.


Interesting fact, I just tried signing up as a delivery driver and they state they do not cover for business use...


----------



## Sacto Burbs

observer said:


> Interesting fact, I just tried signing up as a delivery driver and they state they do not cover for business use...


Correct. They only cover for the non-business miles. I'm guessing once the accidents start coming in for the "app-on no matched passenger driving around waiting for a ping and looking at the app distracted driving", the rates will go up. Or they will demand that we follow the known good advice of drop-off, stop, wait for next ping - Don't Move.


----------



## observer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Correct. They only cover for the non-business miles. I'm guessing once the accidents start coming in for the "app-on no matched passenger driving around waiting for a ping and looking at the app distracted driving", the rates will go up. Or they will demand that we follow the known good advice of drop-off, stop, wait for next ping - Don't Move.


Yepp, but I find it interesting that MM is ONLY insuring Uber drivers as a business, and no other type of business or TNC. Why limit their business?


----------



## Huberis

MM serves the purpose of providing insurance that wont be invalidated by way of driving for UBER. That is accounted for. The other issue is the gap. The gap is still the gap then isn't it? When a driver is committed to drive to get their pax, they aren't covered. Finally, this policy insures that you will be needing to file a claim with James River should you have a pax on board. I'm curious if UBER/J River require the formality of wasting time and energy to make a claim with MM first knowing it will not be covered.

observer No other type of business, why limit their business? The insurance isn't commercial. It only covers an UBER driver's personal use. ANother reason may be due to the fact that UBER partnered with MM to develop this product. - I thought I saw the names of the parent company and I wouldn't be surprised if James River or UBER owns MM.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

James River covers when you are matched with the passenger but haven't picked them up yet. That was my situation. 

When I contacted James River the first question they asked me was who was at fault. as soon as I said the other driver, they told me to contact the other insurance company and only come back to them if I Had problems


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Bonnaroo5 said:


> My honesty with GECO was "rewarded" with a dropped policy.


I'm sorry this happened. I hope you've learned that huge corporate bureaucracies are not your buddy. Honesty and other such virtues and courtesies are for real people, not corporate machines. Never treat a company better than they treat you. They've been milking basic American decency for long enough.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Huberis said:


> MM serves the purpose of providing insurance that wont be invalidated by way of driving for UBER. That is accounted for. The other issue is the gap. The gap is still the gap then isn't it? When a driver is committed to drive to get their pax, they aren't covered. Finally, this policy insures that you will be needing to file a claim with James River should you have a pax on board. I'm curious if UBER/J River require the formality of wasting time and energy to make a claim with MM first knowing it will not be covered.
> 
> observer No other type of business, why limit their business? The insurance isn't commercial. It only covers an UBER driver's personal use. ANother reason may be due to the fact that UBER partnered with MM to develop this product. - I thought I saw the names of the parent company and I wouldn't be surprised if James River or UBER owns MM.


From this link:https://www.metromile.com/insurance it appears that MM offers personal, non-Uber policies. They have a "click here" button for Uber drivers on the page, but describe the process for applying for personal coverage and talk about an individual and his savings, etc.
As for ownership, no mention of Uber or James River, but rather states that policies are issued by National General Insurance Group, which I believe used to be part of General Motors.


----------



## frndthDuvel

observer said:


> Yepp, but I find it interesting that MM is ONLY insuring Uber drivers as a business, and no other type of business or TNC. Why limit their business?


You will be insured driving for LYFT I was told. you just have to pay as if they were personal miles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Re Metro Mile's personal, non-Uber coverage, I filled out the online application to compare costs with my current AAA insurance. They said I would save $74 per year, but the policy limits were slightly less with MM. The figures are skewed a bit because I had to take the annual mileage estimate on my current policy and divide by twelve to get an average monthly number. But two of the three cars are not driven regularly, so there would be months that the mileage charge would not apply. This is with two mature drivers, no tickets or chargeable accidents, and two of the cars having LoJack devices. No for hire or ridesharing.
'12 Plug in Prius 616 mi per month @ 5.5 cents plus $33.88 base= $68.68 vs $82.08 per month current policy 5501-7500 miles annually
'02 Lexus LS430 123 mi per mo @ 5.1 cents plus $32.70 base= $38.97 vs $45.83 per month current policy 501-1500 annually
'91 Mazda Miata 123 mi per mo @ 3.81 cents plus $21.60 base=$25.41  vs $28.58  per month current policy 501-1500 miles annually 
$132.96 vs $156.49 monthly
Using these figures the savings looks to be closer to $300 annually. But I get discounts for having my cars and home, along with an umbrella liability policy and my higher limits, so I think I would break even.
Sorry, had trouble once I posted getting things to line up.


----------



## loft205

Someone's got a little higher testosterone in the system, maybe a little too much.


----------



## loft205

Get some balllsss, get some ballssss!! What, are we playing hand ball here or something?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Older Chauffeur said:


> Re Metro Mile's personal, non-Uber coverage, I filled out the online application to compare costs with my current AAA insurance. They said I would save $74 per year, but the policy limits were slightly less with MM. The figures are skewed a bit because I had to take the annual mileage estimate on my current policy and divide by twelve to get an average monthly number. But two of the three cars are not driven regularly, so there would be months that the mileage charge would not apply. This is with two mature drivers, no tickets or chargeable accidents, and two of the cars having LoJack devices. No for hire or ridesharing.
> '12 Plug in Prius 616 mi per month @ 5.5 cents plus $33.88 base= $68.68 vs $82.08 per month current policy 5501-7500 miles annually
> '02 Lexus LS430 123 mi per mo @ 5.1 cents plus $32.70 base= $38.97 vs $45.83 per month current policy 501-1500 annually
> '91 Mazda Miata 123 mi per mo @ 3.81 cents plus $21.60 base=$25.41  vs $28.58  per month current policy 501-1500 miles annually
> $132.96 vs $156.49 monthly
> Using these figures the savings looks to be closer to $300 annually. But I get discounts for having my cars and home, along with an umbrella liability policy and my higher limits, so I think I would break even.
> Sorry, had trouble once I posted getting things to line up.


^^^
Yeah, I would be saving just under $400.00/yr on two cars based on California's figures because of course they aren't here in Nevada. 
I wonder how they keep track of the actual mileage driven?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, I would be saving just under $400.00/yr on two cars based on California's figures because of course they aren't here in Nevada.
> I wonder how they keep track of the actual mileage driven?


I gather via the plug in device, which they explain on the website can be independent of the GPS feature, if you don't want them tracking you.


----------



## Pubsber

I here alot of good things about MM. Do you think i should switch? I have peogressive and pay 109$ per month for full coverage. 2500$ dedux- 15/30k for everuthing else. Had a ticket in the past thats why. progressive doesnt know im a rideshare druver. Shiuld i switch to save myself and money?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bonnaroo5 said:


> "What-if, what-if, what-if...." These are ALL very valid concerns. But at the end of the day....who in Hades is going to assume ALL risks, ALL of the time, for ALL scenarios???? Nobody. And there-in lies the beauty of personal responsibility. If you have the balls for it, that is. Risk is risk. Bottom line. We can work with the companies who want our business, sign-off on the ones who don't and sue the shee-ought outa the dork who hit us... But in the end, the only way for any of us to truly be safe is to never leave our couches....not look to the Govt to fix the catches.....Both private businesses here (Uber & MM) are doing above and beyond what any legislation is asking ( and not even asking for at this point) because they want to stay competitive....but, Yay Us! Now Big Brother is going to "fix" everything that was not wrong! Yippee Skippee!


Jus got hit last week minor damage to rear bumper 0% my fault
Damage report by other persons insurance to my vehicle 1144.00 estimate 3 days 
Loss of use is probably going to be 600-900 
Pretty much 2000.00 in damages my car holds 7 pasenger 
Thank God I was alone 
I can only images how far are those 16 bucks a month going to go in a real accident


----------



## 20yearsdriving

observer said:


> Remember insurance companies spread risk over millions of customers. Even if MM insured every single Uber driver (160K) in the US it may not recieve enough in premiums to pay out costs and be forced to increase rates to its customers.


Bingo!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hunter ins brokers

If you're in Arizona I do have one company that will write Uber drivers, and that's only one.
I don't think its right but that is what we are dealing with.
Bill Bill Hunter Ins brokers


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Pubsber said:


> I here alot of good things about MM. Do you think i should switch? I have peogressive and pay 109$ per month for full coverage. 2500$ dedux- 15/30k for everuthing else. Had a ticket in the past thats why. progressive doesnt know im a rideshare druver. Shiuld i switch to save myself and money?


MM is going to ask about tickets and chargeable accidents. You can go to the website and click on the Uber driver link to get a quote. At least you would have adequate coverage then.


----------



## NOVA yuppie

Not to throw fuel to this fire, but Geico today just gave me commercial insurance specifically designed for ride sharing, ergo Uber. Full comprehensive liability and collision and for my passengers. He told me that they were the primary and that Ubers policy will pick up anything over my coverage limit. My rates went up a little bit, but not enough to make a big difference. Geico just launch this new product in Virginia and Maryland where I work, it was a blessing to have peace of mind that I will be covered regardless, and not be dragged into the deep black hole of Ubrr if I actually was in an accident.


----------



## Guest

NOVA yuppie said:


> Not to throw fuel to this fire, but Geico today just gave me commercial insurance specifically designed for ride sharing, ergo Uber. Full comprehensive liability and collision and for my passengers. He told me that they were the primary and that Ubers policy will pick up anything over my coverage limit. My rates went up a little bit, but not enough to make a big difference. Geico just launch this new product in Virginia and Maryland where I work, it was a blessing to have peace of mind that I will be covered regardless, and not be dragged into the deep black hole of Ubrr if I actually was in an accident.


They are not available in Florida. U are very lucky. Congrats and it feels good to have your mind at ease.


----------



## NOVA yuppie

Cheers Lizamtampa; Brandon FL alum here, Bloomingdale High...hope my peeps down there can get this soon.


----------



## flashgordonnc

chi1cabby said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Right.
> But it's Contingent coverage, secondary to your personal car insurance. That's the Gap Insurance coverage catch 22. And that's the reason Geico cancelled your policies.
> In CA, this coverage will have to be primary starting July 1, 2015


At least in NC Uber insurance is primary as long as app is on. Medical by the way is only limited by the total policy coversge. What policies show as medical is what the company will pay "uncontested", unless the claim is fraudulent.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

observer said:


> No, it was for minimum CA liability personal insurance. I was just curious if it changed by ZIP code. Which legally it should be the same.
> 
> Insurance is supposed to be based on your driving record not on where you live.


My commercial livery policy is definitely based on the zip code where my business is based.


----------



## observer

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> My commercial livery policy is definitely based on the zip code where my business is based.


So were the two quotes I recieved. Identical criteria except for Zip Code. Zip Code from nicer area of town was lower by about 10%.

I don't think MM quotes are legal.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

observer said:


> So were the two quotes I recieved. Identical criteria except for Zip Code. Zip Code from nicer area of town was lower by about 10%.
> 
> I don't think MM quotes are legal.


I am speculating that if California in fact has an insurance law that does not allow pricing based on location, that it only applies to personal policies. I'm okay with that because it protects people that live in low income areas.

My problem with the metro mile policy is that it still leaves big gaps, specifically the time from when you turn on the app waiting for a ping until you accept a ping. Under California labor law, that time is considered being "on call". Also under California labor law, if you are on call you are considered to be working. To date, Uber has refused to recognize that, but that will change after they lose the lawsuit.

The metro mile policy sounds like it is better than nothing. Insurance laws and other regulations will eventually catch up with Uber. Until that happens, The TNC's will continue to screw over their drivers.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

IIRC, the CA law passed several years ago said insurance companies could not use zip codes as the sole or main rating info. They can use it as one of several tools to determine risk, and therefor rates, including length of time operators have been licensed, accident/ticket history, annual miles driven, commute distance if any, whether the car is garaged, etc. So I think MM is probably legal. They ask in the request for a quote about at least the first three, along with the zip code.


----------



## SugarBlues

Geico dropped me as well, recently, and, after considerable research, I am temporarily going into retirement. By the way. I see GEICO is experimenting with rideshare insurance in Virginia. Do you think their reps know ? Nope.

I will try metromile tho and see how it compare.

All the best guys and gals !


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SugarBlues said:


> Geico dropped me as well, recently, and, after considerable research, I am temporarily going into retirement. By the way. I see GEICO is experimenting with rideshare insurance in Virginia. Do you think their reps know ? Nope.
> 
> I will try metromile tho and see how it compare.
> 
> All the best guys and gals !


Did you tell Geico that you were driving for hire, or did they find out some other way?


----------



## Huberis

Bonnaroo5 said:


> You assume too much Buddy....i just bought the car and told them up front that I drove for Uber. Thank you very much for the vote of confidence. I think we're done here. You have been corrected.....Oh, BTDubs....they never even covered my new car. It took them a grand total of two weeks to drop my entire policy. Ran like a bunch of little girls, even though Uber covers their asses for half the liability! Idiots, I tell ya!


 From what I gather, you had been driving for several months without telling your insurance what you were doing. How does that make them idiots for dropping you? You bought a new car and at that point were dropped when you finally let them in on what you were doing. That should be no surprise.

The general rule of thumb is that driving for hire invalidates a personal insurance policy. I suspect California laws/Uber's coverage is a bit different in California. I haven't been following things closely, but in most states Uber's coverage is never primary. They have usually expected a driver to first file a claim on their personal carrier (after advising them against disclosure) before making a claim through James River.

MM is can only work in a state where Uber is forced to take on the role of primary coverage while the app is on I would guess. It will be interesting to see how the plan works out over time. From what I gather, it has been slow to catch on.

To suggest Geico is just a bunch of idiots doesn't seem accurate. I'd believe you if you suggested they were a bunch of crooks or thieves. Idiots, - not so much. They simply may not trust the general rideshare driving public. They don't have a device like the one MM developed to determine when you're naughty or when you're nice and aren't interested in developing one.

"Both private businesses here (Uber & MM) are doing above and beyond what any legislation is asking ( and not even asking for at this point) because they want to stay competitive" - They are currently in court over an accident in San Francisco that has forced them to change their tune.


----------



## Huberis

Lizamtampa said:


> They are not available in Florida. U are very lucky. Congrats and it feels good to have your mind at ease.


Is it safe to assume this would only work where James River is already the primary coverage? That aside, if that is the case, you would still be lacking collision........ or is Uber going to cover you and your car too? If they do, I suppose you would have a $1000 deductible to deal with.


----------



## Guest

Huberis said:


> From what I gather, you had been driving for several months without telling your insurance what you were doing. How does that make them idiots for dropping you? You bought a new car and at that point were dropped when you finally let them in on what you were doing. That should be no surprise.
> 
> The general rule of thumb is that driving for hire invalidates a personal insurance policy. I suspect California laws/Uber's coverage is a bit different in California. I haven't been following things closely, but in most states Uber's coverage is never primary. They have usually expected a driver to first file a claim on their personal carrier (after advising them against disclosure) before making a claim through James River.
> 
> MM is can only work in a state where Uber is forced to take on the role of primary coverage while the app is on I would guess. It will be interesting to see how the plan works out over time. From what I gather, it has been slow to catch on.
> 
> To suggest Geico is just a bunch of idiots doesn't seem accurate. I'd believe you if you suggested they were a bunch of crooks or thieves. Idiots, - not so much. They simply may not trust the general rideshare driving public. They don't have a device like the one MM developed to determine when you're naughty or when you're nice and aren't interested in developing one.
> 
> "Both private businesses here (Uber & MM) are doing above and beyond what any legislation is asking ( and not even asking for at this point) because they want to stay competitive" - They are currently in court over an accident in San Francisco that has forced them to change their tune.


Wow! Thank you SO MUCH for the schooling. This site has been soooo helpful! ....and encouraging, too!


----------



## Huberis

No worries. But to come off as if you were somehow wronged by Geico and calling them idiots is not helpful. It isn't real, you weren't wronged by them.

Using the MM insurance, Uber is primary during your Ubering....... what kind of coverage on your car (collision) does that leave you with?


----------



## Guest

Huberis said:


> No worries. But to come off as if you were somehow wronged by Geico and calling them idiots is not helpful. It isn't real, you weren't wronged by them.
> 
> Using the MM insurance, Uber is primary during your Ubering....... what kind of coverage on your car (collision) does that leave you with?


I purchased full coverage with MM. Does that meet with your approval?


----------



## Guest

NOVA yuppie said:


> Not to throw fuel to this fire, but Geico today just gave me commercial insurance specifically designed for ride sharing, ergo Uber. Full comprehensive liability and collision and for my passengers. He told me that they were the primary and that Ubers policy will pick up anything over my coverage limit. My rates went up a little bit, but not enough to make a big difference. Geico just launch this new product in Virginia and Maryland where I work, it was a blessing to have peace of mind that I will be covered regardless, and not be dragged into the deep black hole of Ubrr if I actually was in an accident.


Ya.....that's so cool! Apparently, they are in negotiations/final details/legislation, etc etc etc here in Cali.


----------



## Huberis

Does it answer my question is more like it. MM doesn't cover you during the period when you are driving for Uber. From my understanding, Uber's insurance doesn't not cover the Uber driver's car or personal injuries. So while you may have full covered - that is only while you are driving for personal reasons. What is James River's coverage on damage to your car in California should you be in an at fault? What is the deductible it they do cover you?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bonnaroo5 said:


> I purchased full coverage with MM. Does that meet with your approval?


As I understand it "full coverage" is only for personal and app on/not matched.

"Matched with a Pax" is not covered. You are stuck with Uber's $1000 deductible and no medical for the driver.

Could you contact MM and ask for a statement to post here? It is free advertising for them.


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs, it was my impression was that traditionally, James River avoided covering your car even with a pax onboard. Supposedly, they would cover your car only begrudgingly after your primary insurance declined to cover it........ Has James River covered their policy in general? $1000 deductible is nothing to write home about that's for sure. That 1,000 should be set aside for a rainy day.


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> As I understand it "full coverage" is only for personal and app on/not matched.
> 
> "Matched with a Pax" is not covered. You are stuck with Uber's $1000 deductible and no medical for the driver.
> 
> Could you contact MM and ask for a statement to post here? It is free advertising for them.


Ya....I was just digging around. Good questions. I think some answers are actually here on the Insurance forum. MM offices are closed But my rep was REALLY interested in making sure I had answers for this forum when I mentioned this original post. He wanted to know what kinds of questions other members were asking.

So, it'll be a priority for me tomorrow to chat with MM about personal property and medical if I'm at fault. I've also been collecting questions for the S.F. Uber driver center. I'll get in during business hours there too.

I think for good measure, I'll talk to Kaiser to see what they say about medical. Cars are one thing....body parts are another!


----------



## frndthDuvel

Huberis said:


> Sacto Burbs, ? $1000 deductible is nothing to write home about that's for sure. That 1,000 should be set aside for a rainy day.


You mean adding an additional $500 dollars to the $500 everybody has saved up and set aside for their current $500 deductible stash?


----------



## Guest

Huberis said:


> Sacto Burbs, it was my impression was that traditionally, James River avoided covering your car even with a pax onboard. Supposedly, they would cover your car only begrudgingly after your primary insurance declined to cover it........ Has James River covered their policy in general? $1000 deductible is nothing to write home about that's for sure. That 1,000 should be set aside for a rainy day.


here's some generic info:
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------



## Huberis

It states: "During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage."

That seems false. Your story with Geico seems to also suggest that isn't the case. This is more of an advertisement than a contract. I remember seeing the details for the actual contract here in Pa and it struck me quite different. I would be more interested and find the actual contract more meaningful.


----------



## Guest

Huberis said:


> It states: "During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage."
> 
> That seems false. Your story with Geico seems to also suggest that isn't the case. This is more of an advertisement than a contract. I remember seeing the details for the actual contract here in Pa and it struck me quite different. I would be more interested and find the actual contract more meaningful.


Yep!


----------



## Huberis

Here is a slightly older thread that touches on this. The link you shared with me is also in one of the posts. Take a look at what the Uber people have to say about their actual coverage within the thread. It isn't congruent with the policy stated in the link. They don't match. For that reason, I would be concerned that the coverage MM provides is in fact sufficient.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...d-with-them-thought-it-would-be-useful.13700/

Perhaps you've already seen this thread.


----------



## Huberis

frndthDuvel said:


> You mean adding an additional $500 dollars to the $500 everybody has saved up and set aside for their current $500 deductible stash?


Everything but your last three dollars should be set aside so you can tip the paper boy.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Ya....I was just digging around. Good questions. I think some answers are actually here on the Insurance forum. MM offices are closed But my rep was REALLY interested in making sure I had answers for this forum when I mentioned this original post. He wanted to know what kinds of questions other members were asking.
> 
> So, it'll be a priority for me tomorrow to chat with MM about personal property and medical if I'm at fault. I've also been collecting questions for the S.F. Uber driver center. I'll get in during business hours there too.
> 
> I think for good measure, I'll talk to Kaiser to see what they say about medical. Cars are one thing....body parts are another!


Ask them to join the forum and start the thread "MetroMile here. Ask me about our insurance"


----------



## Sacto Burbs

frndthDuvel said:


> You mean adding an additional $500 dollars to the $500 everybody has saved up and set aside for their current $500 deductible stash?


The LYFT deductible is $2,500.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Seriuosly guys? Feeling a little too little that you gotta throw in a little gender war?


So now this mere Male is really confused. I try and do and say the right things. But you did say:
_
"You assume too much Buddy....i just bought the car and told them up front that I drove for Uber. Thank you very much for the vote. Ran like a bunch of little girls, even though Uber covers their asses for half the liability! Idiots, I tell ya!"_

You went hard Casuale Haberdasher for his transgression, and he's an old hairy Bison. YOU should know better than that! Using sexist terms that are an insult to my 6yr old.

I'll have you know my little girl has wiped the floor running against boys her age. The fun I have at the climbing centre! Watching her tackle the 35ft wall against 9-10 year old boys is a hoot! The bonus being able sidle up to the unsuspecting sexist Dads and offer a wager that their pride can never knock back! ( and she wonders why I take her to ANY place she likes to eat after climbing! Good Dad - Bad Dad)

So Darling? Can we ease up on the PC brigade line


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> The LYFT deductible is $2,500.


Holey Buckets!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> So now this mere Male is really confused. I try and do and say the right things. But you did say:
> _
> "You assume too much Buddy....i just bought the car and told them up front that I drove for Uber. Thank you very much for the vote. Ran like a bunch of little girls, even though Uber covers their asses for half the liability! Idiots, I tell ya!"_
> 
> You went hard Casuale Haberdasher for his transgression, and he's an old hairy Bison. YOU should know better than that! Using sexist terms that are an insult to my 6yr old.
> 
> I'll have you know my little girl has wiped the floor running against boys her age. The fun I have at the climbing centre! Watching her tackle the 35ft wall against 9-10 year old boys is a hoot! The bonus being able sidle up to the unsuspecting sexist Dads and offer a wager that their pride can never knock back! ( and she wonders why I take her to ANY place she likes to eat after climbing! Good Dad - Bad Dad)
> 
> So Darling? Can we ease up on the PC brigade line


POST # 113 /Sydney Uber : Beaming
Bison applauds 
Your Appropriate Mentoring to NUberer
with Chip on her Shoulder.

Kudos to Super Daughter with Advanced
Bouldering Skills. Be careful what you
wish for: I almost lost a Classmate of Mine
at 22,000 ft. on Shishapangma from Cere-
bral Edema. He survived only to be
"gifted" with Early Parkinsons at 45.

A 100 ft. fall while Free Climbing can be
fatal several times over. Prayers for
Wonder Daughter and Wagering Dad.

No 'shrooms Bison, out.


----------



## Guest

Sydney Uber said:


> So now this mere Male is really confused. I try and do and say the right things. But you did say:
> _
> "You assume too much Buddy....i just bought the car and told them up front that I drove for Uber. Thank you very much for the vote. Ran like a bunch of little girls, even though Uber covers their asses for half the liability! Idiots, I tell ya!"_
> 
> You went hard Casuale Haberdasher for his transgression, and he's an old hairy Bison. YOU should know better than that! Using sexist terms that are an insult to my 6yr old.
> 
> I'll have you know my little girl has wiped the floor running against boys her age. The fun I have at the climbing centre! Watching her tackle the 35ft wall against 9-10 year old boys is a hoot! The bonus being able sidle up to the unsuspecting sexist Dads and offer a wager that their pride can never knock back! ( and she wonders why I take her to ANY place she likes to eat after climbing! Good Dad - Bad Dad)
> 
> So Darling? Can we ease up on the PC brigade line


Darling? Wow. See how easy it is. We all do it. Congrats! You're a hypocrite!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Darling? Wow. See how easy it is. We all do it. Congrats! You're a hypocrite!


I'm not. Review your posts for gender neutrality. You will see how insidious your bias is. I'm with Sydney Uber in this. Darling is not gender specific. I use it all the time. Little girls is. Now cowgirl up, take it like a man and watch your language.


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm not. Review your posts for gender neutrality. You will see how insidious your bias is. I'm with Sydney Uber in this. Darling is not gender specific. I use it all the time. Little girls is. Now cowgirl up, take it like a man and watch your language.


Really But insulting women drivers is A-OK with you guys!? See #41 ......Hypocrites.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Darling? Wow. See how easy it is. We all do it. Congrats! You're a hypocrite!


Geez! That was easy - like a moth to a flame. Hook line and sinker.

If my planted giveaway is your best defense, all I can say is I wish I had monthly migraines to fall back on for excuses.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Don't be silly. I insult all drivers equally. You insulted little girls. Come on now, you know you should have said "children". Respect starts early, as does insulting all genders equally. 

Now Sydney, be nice and focus on driving. Dont be an asshole. (See, gender neutral)


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> Don't be silly. I insult all drivers equally. You insulted little girls. Come on now, you know you should have said "children". Respect starts early, as does insulting all genders equally.
> 
> Now Sydney, be nice and focus on driving. Dont be an asshole. (See, gender neutral)


Ok I promise to give it a try. BUT! I've got to show you this banner ad which you running on this site at the moment I couldn't have planned it any better it's relevant is amazing!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> Ok I promise to give it a try. BUT! I've got to show you this banner ad which you running on this site at the moment I couldn't have planned it any better it's relevant is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 6530


POST # 121 /Sydney Uber : Bemirthful
Bison is Temporarily
Bedridden-with-Spasmodic-Laughter alter-
nating with Coughing, Chortling, Gasping,
Chest Pains-of-Joy a Quick Reassurance-to-
Neighbor that "Yes. I'm O.K. In fact I've
NEVER FELT BETTAH!"

Thanks Down-Under Dad.
@StateSide'Roo did all the Heavy Lifting.
"Travis Avarice" provided the Punchline!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Bonnaroo5 said:


> The reason GEICO cancelled my policy is because they are trying to play catch up. Their CEO just announced last month that he "wants to work with Uber". This is just BS politics. What they "want" is legislation....LOTS of legislation. MM is doing for us more than any other Big Ins Co will. And nobody had to force Uber into giving us Gap ins in the first place. Big Ins can kiss my white hinnie.


....the reason your policy was cancelled is because you did not abide by it's provisions.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Sacto Burbs said:


> Don't be silly. I insult all drivers equally. You insulted little girls. Come on now, you know you should have said "children". Respect starts early, as does insulting all genders equally.
> 
> Now Sydney, be nice and focus on driving. Dont be an asshole. (See, gender neutral)


edgy


----------



## Huberis

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....the reason your policy was cancelled is because you did not abide by it's provisions.


I must admit that take on the reality behind the cancellation of her policy really pushes a personal hot button of mine. I should probably stop reading it or following this thread. As a driver for over 15 years I have heard so many stories of people fabricating excuses that do nothing but avoid any sense of personal agency. That comment is just that.

My assumption is that most people on here are trying to cut through wave after wave of external bull shit. The basic premise of the OP contains a certain amount of outright bullshit. How else could this thread have played out? Seems pretty predictable. Anonymity has a downside - poor manners.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Bonnaroo5 said:


> Big Ins can kiss my white hinnie.


*hinnie - definition of hinnie by The Free Dictionary*
www.thefreedictionary.com/*hinnie*

The sterile hybrid offspring of a male horse and a female donkey. 

*Heinie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Heinie*

Heinie may refer to: A slang term for the buttocks.


----------



## Guest

Older Chauffeur said:


> *hinnie - definition of hinnie by The Free Dictionary*
> www.thefreedictionary.com/*hinnie*
> 
> The sterile hybrid offspring of a male horse and a female donkey.
> 
> *Heinie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Heinie*
> 
> Heinie may refer to: A slang term for the buttocks.


Cool! Thanks for the clarification and spelling correction! My insurance problems are now resolved....by way of a grammatical hinnie being a pain in the heinie.

Lookie, I used it in a sentence!

You guys are so much fun!


----------



## Guest

Huberis said:


> I must admit that take on the reality behind the cancellation of her policy really pushes a personal hot button of mine. I should probably stop reading it or following this thread. As a driver for over 15 years I have heard so many stories of people fabricating excuses that do nothing but avoid any sense of personal agency. That comment is just that.
> 
> My assumption is that most people on here are trying to cut through wave after wave of external bull shit. The basic premise of the OP contains a certain amount of outright bullshit. How else could this thread have played out? Seems pretty predictable. Anonymity has a downside - poor manners.


The only premise...err, bullshit, was that I was following Uber's published protocol to the letter. End of story. No really, end of story. Nothing to see here.

The real story is this:

1. Insurance for drivers is morphing almost daily.

2. Power players are jockeying (Older Chauffeur be sure to check my usage here please) to be the one on top financially

3. Drivers are caught in the middle.

Do you have real info on insurance to bring to the thread? Or just commentary on BS? Because between buffalos, hinnies and your BS, it's starting smell like zoo around here.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Bonnaroo5 said:


> The only premise...err, bullshit, was that I was following Uber's published protocol to the letter. End of story. No really, end of story. Nothing to see here.
> 
> The real story is this:
> 
> 1. Insurance for drivers is morphing almost daily.
> 
> 2. Power players are jockeying (Older Chauffeur be sure to check my usage here please) to be the one on top financially
> 
> 3. Drivers are caught in the middle.
> 
> Do you have real info on insurance to bring to the thread? Or just commentary on BS? Because between buffalos, hinnies and your BS, it's starting smell like zoo around here.


......just to clarify.....your insurance policy has been cancelled by Geico for all your vehicles. What will you be telling your new insurance company as it relates to Uber?? Are you now "retired" from Ubering?


----------



## zMann

It seems that a lot of insurance companies are ready for ridesharing policies... soon


----------



## Guest

No. 


Worcester Sauce said:


> ......just to clarify.....your insurance policy has been cancelled by Geico for all your vehicles. What will you be telling your new insurance company as it relates to Uber?? Are you now "retired" from Ubering?


Nope..I'm insured through Metromile now for all of my vehicles. Metromile has a deal with Uber. I'll be blogging details later. I'm in contact with James River & Metromile for an article.


----------



## Guest

zMann said:


> It seems that a lot of insurance companies are ready for ridesharing policies... soon


Salivating! They are reporting to me that the details are top priority within the company and are "excited" to roll out coverage to drivers. So, we will not only have coverage options, but businesses competing for our $$$.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bonnaroo5 said:


> The only premise...err, bullshit, was that I was following Uber's published protocol to the letter. End of story. No really, end of story. Nothing to see here.
> 
> The real story is this:
> 
> 1. Insurance for drivers is morphing almost daily.
> 
> 2. Power players are jockeying (Older Chauffeur be sure to check my usage here please) to be the one on top financially
> 
> 3. Drivers are caught in the middle.
> 
> Do you have real info on insurance to bring to the thread? Or just commentary on BS? Because between buffalos, hinnies and your BS, it's starting smell like zoo around here.


I'll admit I'm a Luddite. Looked around for the olfactory option on my smartphone and just can't seem to find it. Asked my resident technology guru Siri for help doesn't provide any help. Why is default voice of a difficult to deal with, emotionally devoid Robot Female?

Searched on for smellorama feature on this forum - for a moment I thought we were to be blessed by the 70s Film genius John Waters. But no such luck.

So I'm concluding that either the wandering Bison Casuale Haberdasher is in your room blowing off his lower digestive tract, OR aforementioned smell of BS is eminating from where you sit.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Sydney Uber said:


> I'll admit I'm a Luddite. Looked around for the olfactory option on my smartphone and just can't seem to find it. Asked my resident technology guru Siri for help doesn't provide any help. Why is default voice of a difficult to deal with, emotionally devoid Robot Female?
> 
> Searched on for smellorama feature on this forum - for a moment I thought we were to be blessed by the 70s Film genius John Waters. But no such luck.
> 
> So I'm concluding that either the wandering Bison Casuale Haberdasher is in your room blowing off his lower digestive tract, OR aforementioned smell of BS is eminating from where you sit.


Well done. Gender neutral and still sharp and smelly.


----------



## Huberis

It will be interesting to see how it all pans out. The deal is designed to exclude Lyft. If you are logged onto Lyft as well, you aren't covered by MM at that point. Sounds like another way to put the pinch on Lyft. I'd like to know how that works, many drivers are on both platforms. I would think that if you drive Uber, it is to your advantage that Lyft is out there (taxis too). That it excludes Lyft is kind of important. That seems to make it more complicated and cumbersome. Probably needs some thought.


----------



## chi1cabby

Huberis said:


> That it excludes Lyft is kind of important. That seems to make it more complicated and cumbersome. Probably needs some thought.


Uber designed Winter Warm-up Guarantees to preclude Drivers even logging in to Lyft.
Uber partnered with Metromile with specific goal of excluding coverage for Lyft driving.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Huberis said:


> It will be interesting to see how it all pans out. The deal is designed to exclude Lyft. If you are logged onto Lyft as well, you aren't covered by MM at that point. Sounds like another way to put the pinch on Lyft. I'd like to know how that works, many drivers are on both platforms. I would think that if you drive Uber, it is to your advantage that Lyft is out there (taxis too). That it excludes Lyft is kind of important. That seems to make it more complicated and cumbersome. Probably needs some thought.


The way I read the info on the MM website, their agreement allows them to capture the miles driven for Uber, which are then deducted from your total miles. In other words, you don't pay the per mile rate for those miles. If you are driving for Lyft, you would pay the personal rate for those miles.


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> The way I read the info on the MM website, their agreement allows them to capture the miles driven for Uber, which are then deducted from your total miles. In other words, you don't pay the per mile rate for those miles. If you are driving for Lyft, you would pay the personal rate for those miles.


The question really goes back to square one, are you or are you not insured while driving for Lyft. Metromile apparently does NOT cover any business purpose other than Uber.

@my_2_centavos at this time we don't offer business use policies. We have a special filing w/ CA DOI for TNC & a partnership with Uber.


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> The way I read the info on the MM website, their agreement allows them to capture the miles driven for Uber, which are then deducted from your total miles. In other words, you don't pay the per mile rate for those miles. If you are driving for Lyft, you would pay the personal rate for those miles.


If you are paying the "personal" rate wouldn't that again mean you are not covered "commercially"?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

observer said:


> The question really goes back to square one, are you or are you not insured while driving for Lyft. Metromile apparently does NOT cover any business purpose other than Uber.
> 
> @my_2_centavos at this time we don't offer business use policies. We have a special filing w/ CA DOI for TNC & a partnership with Uber.


Well, if MM wound up in court trying to get out of covering an insured who drove both Uber and Lyft, wouldn't they have a tough time saying they don't cover commercial use? Just a guess here, but I'm thinking they don't have the usual exclusionary statement in their policy. Maybe someone with the coverage can answer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I think their whole deal with Uber is that they can tell from the data collected whether a driver would be covered by Uber's insurance.


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think their whole deal with Uber is that they can tell from the data collected whether a driver would be covered by Uber's insurance.


Yepp, they have no deal like this with Lyft. Uber carries the higher risk period, so MMs risk is minimal.

The other aspect to think about is, even if MM does cover you, you should get the highest coverage possible. You don't want to have an accident then find out you are UNDERinsured.


----------



## Huberis

observer said:


> Yepp, they have no deal like this with Lyft. Uber carries the higher risk period, so MMs liability is minimal.
> 
> The other aspect to think about is, even if MM does cover you, you should get the highest coverage possible. You don't want to have an accident then find out you are UNDERinsured.


Is MM only available in states where James River is primary when paired with Pax?


----------



## observer

Huberis said:


> Is MM only available in states where James River is primary when paired with Pax?


That's a chi1cabby question. He's really up to date on the insurance questions.


----------



## chi1cabby

Huberis said:


> Is MM only available in states where James River is primary when paired with Pax?


James River is primary on an active ride ( ping accept to drop off) in all US Markets. It's been the case since Feb 2014, when Uber blog was posted
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance

I think Metromile is prolly waiting for approval from insurance departments to offer the policies in some states right now.


----------



## observer

chi1cabby said:


> James River is primary on an active ride ( ping accept to drop off) in all US Markets. It's been the case since Feb 2014, when Uber blog was posted
> http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance
> 
> I think Metromile is prolly waiting for approval from insurance departments to offer the policies in some states right now.


Thanks.


----------



## Huberis

chi1cabby said:


> James River is primary on an active ride ( ping accept to drop off) in all US Markets. It's been the case since Feb 2014, when Uber blog was posted
> http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance
> 
> I think Metromile is prolly waiting for approval from insurance departments to offer the policies in some states right now.


Primary in terms of liability, any collision(provided by James) for the Uber driver's car would still be contingent upon having valid personal insurance I thought? $1000 deduct..........

So, my assumption was that if you didn't and still don't have valid personal insurance at the time of the accident, JR isn't going to cover you either. Some strange catch 22. With MM, you clearly wouldn't have personal collision insurance once the Uber app is on.

So, Uber is primary, but that coverage is limited to liability. Collision is contingent........ Is that accurate?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Does anyone want to pick up the telephone and call Metro mile and get the answers? I'm looking at you…


----------



## Huberis

Well, wouldn't you need to get that info from Uber? You would have personal insurance, just not at that moment. Uber's collision coverage is contingent upon having personal insurance, if you don't have it at that moment, that strikes me as a problem. I notices that the city of Houston requires a tnc driver to carry commercial insurance that is valid irrespective of whether a driver has their app on or off while paired with a pax. I assume for their fear reflects my same question though I doubt you could be driving a pax with your app off. I don't think they care. I do know that is one reason they don't want tnc drivers running flags.


----------



## chi1cabby

Huberis said:


> Uber is primary, but that coverage is limited to liability. Collision is contingent........ Is that accurate?


That's correct.
On an active, liability coverage is Primary. Collison Damage coverage to Driver's car is Contingent on the Driver having collision coverage on his own personal policy, and Uber's coverage kicks in, w/ $1000 deductible, if personal policy denies collision damage coverage.

Gap Insurance is Always contingent, and doesn't include any collusion coverage to the Drivers car.


----------



## Aaron510

PLEASE READ .. I KNOW THIS IS A LONG POST BUT IT IS WORTH IT.

I just want to share my experience with Uber insurance and hopping that u all understand how important it is to carry your own insurance that knows you are using your car for ride sharing.

A few weeks ago while dropping my rider, a car back in to me and hit the rear passenger door of my car. The damage was very less. You can't even see it. So I called uber insurance out of curiosity Just to see what kind of insurance uber offers. After all if something happens, I want to know what my coverage is.

first of all, the first person who completed my claims, never filed it after making me fill the incident report. He made me take pictures and so on.. He told me someone from uber insurance will get back to me in 2 days. I never heard from anyone. A week later I emailed him asking I still haven't heard from uber insurance. Some lady answered saying what claim. We never received any incident report. What accident?? So she suspended my account until I get them the whole incident report that I already submitted last week.

Then here comes the uber insurance. Some jack ass named rick from James River insurance. He left me a message because I couldn't pick up the phone. for the next 2 days. I keep calling. it keep going to his voice message. I sent him 3 emails. He never got back to me. then the 3rd day he called me.


the first thing he said.. he called the riders and they told him that there was never any accident. I am like are you serious. Then he beat around the bushes after I said I have a prove that It was during a trip. He is like look in order to file a claim you have to pay $1000 deductible. Why are you after us? you have to go after the other driver?
I said look pal, the damage is so less that I can stop by my shop and get it fixed for $75 to $100 bucks. I just wanted to see what kind of insurance uber has.

So I hang up on him

SO BE AWARE.. JUST LIKE MOST INSURANCE COMPANIES, UBER INSURANCE IS AS BA


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Bad customer service, but accurate info. Did you exchange insurance and license info with the other driver ?


----------



## Aaron510

YES.. the damage was so less.. I didn't feel like getting the insurance info involved. The body shop buffed it out for $95 bucks. The other driver paid for it.

But the reason I filed the claim with UBER was to see what they cover. how much coverage we have? I noticed there is barely any information anywhere about their insurance. you can look all over their sight.. There is not a single link that tells you what happens incase of an accident or give us any other info incase we are in an accident.


----------



## Guest

I'm in Pennsylvania, just started driving, and PA forces us to tell our personal insurance carrier, although nobody that I know has done it, so we are all flying blind. If the state actually checks Uber's records, they may stop us. I have Geico, anybody find insurance carriers in PA that allow ride sharing?


----------

